# Hi



## TheGonz (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all, new(ish) to the site, just been lurking for a while ya see. Felt like saying hi to you all as this is one of the only none abusive forums I have seen out there on the web so I wasn't scared to post.

Just returned to modeling (and wargaming) after about 15 years and have what I would consider for me, a rather large project on the board. I have found some really usefull info on this site which has helped me no end. So a big thanks and an even bigger hello!

Rob


----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, the amount of information on scale modeling and generally on WW2 aviation on this site is amazing. Very helpful. Hope to see some of your work in forum's modeling section.
Anyway, welcome and glad to have you with us mate.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 10, 2009)

G'day Gonz, modelling is great fun and welcome from down under. What's the project on the board?


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my giddy aunt, another smoggie


----------



## TheGonz (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies. 

Seen as I no longer have any of my old models that I used to WG with I'm starting from scratch re building my British 8th Army. At the moment I have 20 AFV's in various stages of construction and 4 Spitfire Vb's (troops to follow when the painting starts).

The planes are a first for me so I'm taking my time and trying different techniques with each one whilst I find the way I'm most comfortable with. I have seen steady improvement in each one and am really looking forward to getting the main paint job started, especially seen as I have access to an airbrush now.

In all honesty I am enjoying making the Spitfires more than any of the AFV's which has got me interested in building in a larger scale than 1/72. However I'm trying my best to be patient and wait until I have completed this project before I move on to anything else. I have not taken any pictures of my builds so far but will hunt out the old digital camera and take some as soon as I can, if anything it’s a good way of looking back and seeing where I have gone wrong.

Thanks again for the warm welcome.

Rob


----------



## TheGonz (Sep 10, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Oh my giddy aunt, another smoggie



Can never have enough smoggies on a forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2009)

gday Gonz...welcome mate!


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2009)

TheGonz said:


> Can never have enough smoggies on a forum.



i agree, welcome to the forum rob


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Oh my giddy aunt, another smoggie





TheGonz said:


> Can never have enough smoggies on a forum.



A what now??  Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## joy17782 (Sep 10, 2009)

hi GONZ; welcome too the site. about not being abusive, well they are too spammers, its great what they do too them !!!! anyways welcome from the good old usa


----------



## TheGonz (Sep 10, 2009)

Smoggie is the nickname for someone who comes from Middlesbrough. Like people from Newcastle are Geordies etc. Its to do with when ICI and all the other chemical plants were in full bloom on Teesside and there was a big cloud of 'smog' over the place all the time, but now our air is lovely and clean, ahhh.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2009)

....and blue too?

Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 10, 2009)

TheGonz said:


> ...people from Newcastle are Geordies...
> 
> ...but now our air is lovely and clean...


All hail the greatest city on the planet

You what?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Rob, and welcome from an ex-pat Geordie living in Cheshire.
Terry.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Gonz. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2009)

hey colin i think you can see my house in that picture mate, or maybe it was taken from my house !


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard!

BTW, if its Abuse you're looking for, that's two doors down the hall, on the left.
(I recommend the 30-minute session)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

But he paid for the full hour.....although he did go through the door marked 'Argument' first......


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya Rob, looking forward to pics of your build.

Thanks for explaining the smoogie thingy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 12, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks for explaining the smoogie thingy


Smoogies?
That's even better than Smoggies!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2009)

Smoogies? Next they'll be calling them 'Smoothies'....nah!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2009)

smoogies, were not from deepest yorkshire !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGonz (Sep 13, 2009)

Just tried to use my sons Vtech camera to take some pictures of my builds, after checking the images on the PC the quality is even worse than I thought it would be. Will continue with my quest for finding my camera and get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2009)

Diggers and kiwis and Smoggies, oh my!!!

This flatlander says welcome to the Forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

rochie said:


> smoogies, were not from deepest yorkshire !!!!!!!!!!!!



Dang foreign languages!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2009)

I say old chap, you ex-Colonials will eventually catch up with the Mother tongue, don't you know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Isn't that the truth old boy what?


----------



## TheGonz (Sep 20, 2009)

lol muchly


----------



## Pong (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------

